# Sexing Eastern Water Dragons



## waterdragon (Oct 21, 2006)

hi, i currently have 5 EWD's and they all have a bit of red on them, either on their chest or stomach, can anyone help. cheers, keith.


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 21, 2006)

Will need pics, females can have some red/orange on their chest especially when their young so this doesnt say much. Males have much larger and broader heads when they mature.


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 21, 2006)

what sort of pics would be the most helpful


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 21, 2006)

Chest and head. How old are they? If they are too young its hard to say. I have bought several young "95% males" from breeders who ended up laying eggs on me in later years.


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 21, 2006)

their all 1 year old and ranging between 30 to 50cm long.....
will take pics a.s.a.p.


----------



## Rastass (Oct 21, 2006)

I read an article by Gavin Bedford where he sexed hatchling frillies by popping the hemipenes under a microscope so you may find a vet or someone to sex them for you using the same method. I am assuming that these are the same lizards shown in your cage thread? Like JunglePython2 I have also bought a guaranteed male that eventually laid eggs. I think you might just have to wait a year mate. And remember that when they are sexually mature you probably wont eb able to keep two males together unless you dont have females.


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 21, 2006)

cool thanks heaps


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 22, 2006)

bump!


----------



## alumba (Oct 22, 2006)

you can tell by the size of there crest on the back of there neck


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 22, 2006)

tell me more please???


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 22, 2006)

Males have a larger more pronunced crest but at 1yo its still mainly guesswork. If they don't have any red on them then they are prob females. If they do have red they may be males but as said previously they may still be female.


----------



## alumba (Oct 22, 2006)

the males crest is raised higher than the female and the spikes tened to be bigger in males as well i tryed to take pic but it is just to akwared and the lizards are to fast but i will keep trying


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 22, 2006)

oh ok.....will have pics shortly


----------



## alumba (Oct 22, 2006)

what you can do is take things in to account like crest size, red chest and even head size to sex your water dragons


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 22, 2006)

cool.....thanks......would love to see some example pics


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 22, 2006)

Well that one in your avatar is a good example of a male.


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 22, 2006)

yeah thats fully grown though


----------



## alumba (Oct 22, 2006)

as its been stated earlier hatcho’s and juves are pretty hard to sex


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 22, 2006)

mines are yearlings 50cm long


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 22, 2006)

oh ok


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 22, 2006)

will take some soon


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 22, 2006)

about behaviour, will females fight with males, head bobbing and waving arms all common in females? im unsure......

p.s. pics coming soon......sorry for the delay


----------



## mickousley (Oct 22, 2006)

hi i wont be at the next herp meeting but Andrew melrose will be he can sex them for you 
mick


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 22, 2006)

where will that be held at...


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 22, 2006)

Females will head bob, arm wave and attack other females at times as well.


----------

